# Coleman lantern repair



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

I just picked up two old Coleman lanterns that are in real good shape. My buddy stored them with the fuel oil in it and they wouldn't fire up. I was wondering if anyone know's how to rebuild them? They are know to be a great lantern and want to try and make at least one of them work. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

I could use some help also. I have an old one that my dad gave me that is in great shape, but I cannot get it to fire up as well.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Take it apart and clean all the mud wasp nesst and spider webs out of it. Clean out the generator orifice and put some new fuel on and give it a try.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Be Carefull !!!!!! Make sure that there is a clear exit for you to haul ass if they decide to " blow up " into a fireball. 

Don't fill the tank full while testing just in case you accidentally made a fire bomb.

I've had it happen a few times working on old lanterns.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

never tried it,,,but i bet putting some sea foam in it,,,shaking the beejeezus out of it maybe letting it soak a little, and dumping it out and filling with fresh fuel,, would get a lot of depsits and nasties out.

also the pump and orifices are rebuildable, get new leathers for the pump and any parts you need from coleman. 
do a web search on vintage lanterns and stoves and you will get probably 27 billiion hits


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Try here more info than you can use, collecting old lanterns is fun. These guys are intense and know their lanterns. On the bottom are 2 #'s one for the month and year of manufacture fyi. I have at least 20 working lanterns and prob as many parts lanterns stoves ect. Coleman "Sunshine of the night" good luck.


----------

